# Gaggia Classic first timer.



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi, I have purchased a Classic from Mark in the classifieds and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival so I can have a play.

I have been happily using my Aeropress for the last year or so and have took the plunge on my first proper machine.

I think I have all the stuff I need to get started straight away and just wondered if there were any basic do's and don'ts .

Any tips appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hmmm, if it's second hand from a forum member, I'm guessing all the standard, easy mods are done, like Silvia wand and OPV adjustment.

Do you have a blind basket for backflushing?

In terms of basic do's and don'ts, it's worth grabbing an instant read thermometer to see how hot your water comes out of the group, then look into temperature surfing with the steam switch.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Use bottled water (Volvic or Tesco's Ashbeck for example), leave it on fr a while to warm up properly. What grinder are you using?


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

For now I only have a Porlex mini grinder.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done on getting your Gaggia Classic.

I got one a few weeks ago and have been addicted ever since. I've learnt recently, try and let it heat up for 30-40 minutes if you can.

Good luck!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm only 3 months into a Gaggia classic 2015 the best improvement I made was switching to a MC2 grinder in order to get a consistent quality of grind then weighing in 14g and then out 25sec 30g. I also realised that pre warming group head and cup was essential as well as buying a 14g non pressurised basket. - every conceivable bit of info is on the forum already if you use the search function but don't be afraid to ask, I do - hope this helps


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

TomViolence said:


> Hi, I have purchased a Classic from Mark in the classifieds and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival so I can have a play.





Quetzalcoatsy said:


> Hmmm, if it's second hand from a forum member, *I'm guessing all the standard, easy mods are done, like* Silvia wand and *OPV adjustment.*


If this is gagiamanualservices we are talking about (mark?) then unless the tomviolence stipulated he wanted the OPV mod done it will come factory set at 15bar as IIRC he doesnt think for some reason its the right thing to do.

But feel free to contact the seller to find out, as im sure the will have the defining answer


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you mean in the same way that Luca Bezzera was talking about in that espresso tv video discussing vibe pumps vs rotary?

AIUI it comes down to the fact that pressure and flow rate are two different things. If you're measuring pressure at the group, if there is no flow, the pressure will be higher. This is more the case with vibe pumps where pressure drops off rapidly with increased flow. If you could measure pressure at the group while bleeding the same amount of water as would produce a shot in 25-30" then it'd be about right. It may be that to get that, the 'max pressure' of the pump needs to be higher. Or are they set higher to enable the use of pods?


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

The classic is here. Just got home, primed the machine and tried making a double shot latte. As a first effort it was OK I guess. The shot came through in about 20 seconds but had no real crema to it, maybe an incorrect grind ?

I couldn't get my milk to thicken up like I have seen on YouTube but I don't use full fat milk.

Work to be done but looking forward to learning.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

Re the crema, 20 seconds for a double means you shouldn't be too far off as far as grind is concerned (setting aside debates about the prescriptiveness of the 20-30 second rule...)

What beans are you using/how fresh are they? How much did you dose, and did you use the pressurized or non-pressurized basket?


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

The beans are about a month old now, I am just getting to the bottom of the pack.

I used the regular double shot basket.


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

Just made another one and changed grinder setting and this produced a better looking shot and a nicer tasting drink. Still couldn't get the milk to froth up though so need to practice that.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Get a good stock of beans, you'll probably go through quite a lot getting it to where it suits you. Darker beans tend to be easier to work with, Brighton Lanes from CC are very forgiving. Sounds as though your getting there with it.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Be sure to weigh your portafilter and cup and extract into the cup on your scale. You want twice as much in the cup as you put in the portafilter. Don't worry too much about crema, that will either be there or not.


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

I have tightened up a click on the porlex and used 16g of beans and that tasted quite nice. Still not got the hang of the milk though. Just end up with a warm but not hot jug of milk.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

Does your machine have the standard panarello wand (with chunky body) or has it been modded with a Silvia wand (single hole, and a rubber grip)? If you're aiming for microfoam, you'll find it tricky with a panarello.


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

Silvia wand mod.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

Ah, ok. It's really just a case of practice then. I'm sure you've watched several relevant videos on how and where to position the tip, but it's really about just getting the feel for it after a certain amount of time, and knowing how to keep the vortex moving.

Do pick up one of these though, if you haven't already:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Craft-Stainless-Frothing-Thermometer/dp/B000Y9NRMA


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Or use Temp tags on the jug which is even easier


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Jollybean said:


> Or use Temp tags on the jug which is even easier


This !!!

I used one of those kitchen craft thermometers up until this week , received some Temp Tags and was surprised that the thermometer was under reading by 12-13 degrees !!!


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm a relatively new Espresso fanatic with a Gaggia Clasic 2016 model and Rocky grinder. What I have learnt is weighing the grind and the espresso out is vital. It seemed a little over the top to me at first but it really does help you learn to pull an amazing shot?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you find that the milk isn't thickening up enough that means you're not getting enough air in. Usually the problem is too much air but not well enough incorporated (as will be the case with a panarello attachment). Try blasting some air in by holding the tip just under the milk surface, then angling the jug with the tip slightly deeper so the bubbles spin round and get smashed into micro bubbles as they pass back under the tip (but don't let more big air bubbles in).

It's easier to say than to do though - takes practice and feel. I still can't get it the same texture every time.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

It's tricky on the Gaggia because of the angle of the range, even with the mid. Slowly lower the jug to get the tip on the surface and you hear a fast chirping sound.


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

What should I be doing regularly in regards to cleaning ?


----------

